# value übergabe an bean! aber wie?



## .exe (1. Okt 2008)

Hi,

ich habe da mal ne frage. Also ich habe eine jsp datei in der sich eine txtbox befindet. Jetzt möchte ich gern das bei submit diese feld ausgelesen wird und der value wert mittels setter an mein Bean übergeben wird. Soweit so gut nur wie mach ich das. Ich weiss zwar wie ich aus meinem bean daten in die txtbox schaufel nur nicht wie es umgekert geht.

JSP Datei

```
...
<input type="text" name="name" size="60" value="<%= Irgentwie setter benutzen?%>" />
...
```


Mein bean


```
package wtp;

public class GreetingBean implements java.io.Serializable
{
	  static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	
	  private String name;

	  public Bean()
	  {
	    
	    this.name ="Hans";
	  }

	  
	  public String getName() 
	  {
	  return name;
	  }
	 
                    public void setName(String name)
	   {
	   this.name = name;
	  }
}
```

hat wer ein tip wie das gehn kann/muss /soll.


----------



## .exe (1. Okt 2008)

damn it ! she grade das ich die class falsch abgeschrieben habe . Schmeisst das Greeting raus oder setzt das Greeting an den construktor drann. 
Hat aber nichts mit meinem eigentlichen problem zu tuen.


----------



## habekA (1. Okt 2008)

das ganze kannst du über ne 
request.getParameter( "name textbox" )
in einem servlet machen.


----------



## L (2. Okt 2008)

Hm kommt drauf an, welche jsp/jsf implementierung du benutzt.

jsp sun ri
<jsp:setProperty ....>

(http://www.jsptutorial.org/content/beans)

myfaces
<input type="text" name="name" size="60" value="#{greetingBean.name}" />

struts
<input type="text" name="name" size="60" value="${greetingBean.name} />

etc..


----------

